# Google Safe Browsing



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I received this message when trying to go to the next page in a thread.



Deceptive site ahead

Attackers on GFXworld.WS - Graphic stuff daily may trick you into doing something dangerous like installing software or revealing your personal information (for example, passwords, phone numbers, or credit cards).
Automatically report details of possible security incidents to Google. Privacy policy
Back to safetyHIDE DETAILS
Google Safe Browsing recently detected phishing on GFXworld.WS - Graphic stuff daily. Phishing sites pretend to be other websites to trick you.

You can report a detection problem or, if you understand the risks to your security, visit this unsafe site.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Install Adblock.

BTW, why did you include the hyperlink for a site you are reporting as unsafe? Jeez.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I keep getting that same warning message whenever I go into the Double Standard Sex Thread.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Double Standard Sex Thread .... Going to second page of posts. I can get to the third page though.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

blueinbr said:


> Install Adblock.
> 
> BTW, why did you include the hyperlink for a site you are reporting as unsafe? Jeez.


What happened when you clicked it?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SadSamIAm said:


> Double Standard Sex Thread .... Going to second page of posts. I can get to the third page though.


OK, I think the issue is fixed now. Think it was one of the images I had posted, was supposed to be a TinyURL hyperlink but looks like that is not what got posted. I edited it and the warning went away


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

SadSamIAm said:


> What happened when you clicked it?




I did not click it. That would have been dumb since you just said it was a risk.

It is funny i saw this today after spending two hours doing annual mandatory IT security training at work. I did not really read the sessions, just clicked away until i got enough right answers to pass each test.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Are you still coming across these notifications?

Richard.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are you still coming across these notifications?
> 
> Richard.


I haven't seen the issue since it was posted here, so at least for me all is good.


----------

